# VHI Company Plans



## docy (27 Jul 2012)

Hi

Does anyone know the equivalent VHI company plans for HealthPlus Choice(Plan C) and HealthPlus Extra (Plan B Options)?

Thanks

Donal


----------



## snowyb (28 Jul 2012)

Hi,

There is no exact VHI company equivalent to HealthPlus Choice(Plan C).

The only main difference between Plan C and lower priced plans is cover for a private room in a private hospital.  Hi tech hospital cover is identical - the shortfall per night is 260 per night (if applicable) - note blackrock clinic and mater private are waiving shortfalls on a wide range of surgery since 2008.

The nearest VHI company plans equivalent to HealthPlus Choice(Plan C) are;

Company Plan Extra Level 3      Price 1146pa
Plan PMI 05 11                       Price  1168pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?71&111&232/


If full cover for a private room in a private hospital matters to you there are direct equivalents with the other providers as follows;

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?71&61&300&10/


VHI company equivalents to HealthPlus Extra (Plan B Options) as follows;

Company Plan Extra Level 3    price 1146pa
Plan PMI 05 11                     price  1168pa

www.hia.ie./ci/comparison/step3?68&111&232/

Alternative equivalents with other providers;

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?68&198&277/


Hope this helps in your decision making.
Snowyb


----------

